# My Cage / Litter box ideas.



## mattbeme (Feb 19, 2006)

The cage is very pleasing on the eyes. you see less cage mesh and more of the rabbit. I find white or brightly coloured NIC cubes really stick out in a room.

The cage is very light, sturdy and cannot rust. It can be very easily carried outside or into the bathtub to be rinsed off if needed. Also, it could be brought outside as an outdoor pen. You will have to put more welded wire mesh on the bottom to prevent rabbit from digging under the cage to escape. 

I used 2x4" glvanized welded wire mesh. Most adults (maybe not dwarfs) should not be able to get their heads caught in it. 

3/4" aluminum tubing from Home Depot, Rona, Canadian Tire or other building centers or hardware stores.

2" corner brackets with small screws attach the tubes together into rectangles to form the frame.

The mesh is attached to these frames with plastic ties.

The lid sits on top and is hinged with pieces of wire.

The door is made of the mesh and locks with a spring and hook.

Litter box is very sanitary and can use cat litter or newspaper to cut costs.It is aRubbermaid container ($4) and has 1/2" screen bottom which sits up 3" from the bottom. The litter is underneath to catch the droppings and urine which pass through easily. No more rabbit lounging in the droppings. Kitty litter can be used since the rabbit has no way of getting to it and eating it. This way a good clumping litter can be used to scoop up the urine clumps and the litter scoop will also pick up all the droppings while leaving the litter. This way the litter will last quite a while without having to be changed. Use a dremel type tool with a cutting blade to cut the side out or use a narrow saw blade such as a hacksaw blade. Sand the edge to take out sharp burrs.

Please let me know if you need more info. or pics.

Matt B.


----------



## LessThanAnNa (Feb 21, 2006)

I've been meaning to do the grid on litter thinig for a while now, since I saw it in another post, but I haven't been able to find plastic mesh anywhere. What material is yours, and where have you found it? 

Thanks!


----------



## mattbeme (Feb 21, 2006)

the litter box is very cheap. $4 for the box and the mesh screen was about $5 for a 10 ft. roll I think. 

The screen is called 1/2" Hardware cloth.
You can find it in building supply places like Lowe's or Home Depot. Some Hardware stores may have it.

You can use the mesh to make more boxes for use around the house.

The box can easily be attached to the cage with perhaps a piece of wire but Sam never moves it around.

The wire mesh bottom in the box has the edges turned down 3" so it simply rests on these edges which raises it up 3".It fits very tight so Sam can't pull it out but he never seems to try anyways.It could easily be attached more securely if one needed to.I could come up with a way to do this if someone needed it to be more securely attached if cat litter is being used and you don't want the rabbit to eat it, which could kill it.

Matt


----------



## LessThanAnNa (Feb 21, 2006)

Is the Hardware Cloth metal then? I wonder would it not rust eventually, from being peed on? Good idea though, and thankyou for the quick response! I also like how you have all the feed containers attached directly above the litterbox, good thinking!


----------



## hummer (Feb 21, 2006)

I ended up getting plastic mesh from Micheals (craft store that has EVERYTHING!). I saw a pic of someone useing the wire screen but after some thought decided against it. I use Woody Pet for her litter and when she "piddles" on it, it expands and the plastic is lifted up so it kinda looks like a hill in there. If I used the wire it would just expand through the wire and defeat the whole reason for me using the mesh. (which is to prevent Miffy from being able to dig in her litter!) If it was not for her wanting to dig, I would probably use the wire mesh.


----------



## mattbeme (Feb 21, 2006)

*LessThanAnNa wrote: *


> Is the Hardware Cloth metal then? I wonder would it not rust eventually, from being peed on? Good idea though, and thankyou for the quick response! I also like how you have all the feed containers attached directly above the litterbox, good thinking!


 It is Galvanized metal so it won't rust for quite a while.

The food and water bowls are really attached to the cage itself with brackets which are a clamp. They come like that. I bought the plastic water bowl at PetSmart and the steel food bowl at another pet shop. Water bowls are nice. No leaking bottle to worry about. 

Matt


----------



## purewater (Jun 30, 2011)

You can buy Galvanized wire cloth at a very good price here:

http://www.bwire.com/


I have used them before, reliable, and pretty cheap.


----------



## plasticbunny (Jul 1, 2011)

OOOOOO, very nice!

Makes me wish I could shoehorn Molly'sbig butt into something like that, lol.


----------

